# Running in Reverse: Bad Idea?



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

I think the brushes are neutral on those Unite Motors and they dont
mind if you run them reverse polarity.
I just got a new 36v 350W one for my bicycle. Im running it clockwise but I dismantled it after its first 20km and found the brushes were running half a millimeter off the end of the commutator ??!!
So I had to machine a new circlip groove in the brush end of the rotor
shaft so that it would move over 2mm. The com now sits under the brushes properly. Also drilled a bunch of holes in the aluminium end plates for cooling.
Made in China, Repaired in Australia.


----------

